# My dog is afraid of other dogs



## MicahCarrick (Jan 25, 2009)

My dog, a 3 year old lab/border collie mix is very scared around other dogs. We adopted her about 7 months ago and she loves people, but is very shy and submissive around other dogs. She snipped at a couple of the more energetic ones in the beginning, but now she's doing a lot better. I take her to a dog park about 3 times per week and she gets to see my sister's dog from time to time. However, she'll still hide behind me at the park if there are hyper dogs or more than one other dog. She was so afraid of a hyper-active small pug the other day she ran out of the park an waited at the car--she'd rather go home than deal with dogs.

While she's coming along for sure, I would love some feedback on what types of things I should be doing to make sure I'm encouraging positive social behavior. I typically just act casual and wander around like it's no big deal and don't give her feedback one way or the other except to say "good girl" after a meeting that goes down smoothly.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Very sweet that you rescued a dog!!

I don't know if this is the best advice and someone please correct me, but do you have a friend who has a very calm, gentle and friendly dog you could arrange a playdate with, in your home? That way, she's in her own environment, and can make friends at her leisure.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Gatsby has it right. Find a well socialized role model to interact with. At home is fine unless she tends to be a little territorial then you'll want to meet on neutral ground.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I would stay away from the dog park all together. She' obviously not comfortable there. She does not need a lot of "dog friends."


----------



## TheDoggyGuru (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds like your dog has self esteem issues as well, Miccah. Shy dogs get wierd around other dogs. Now, granted, dogs all have different personalities, and some are just naturally more shy then others. However, it is a common symptom in rescue dogs. I would not stop bringing her to the dog park. This is a great tool for you to use. While she doesn't need many dog "friends", the more she is around them, the less of a problem they will be for her. No need to push her on other dogs, but I would socialize with the other dog owners, and even with other dogs if possible. As your dog's pack leader, you need to set the example, and if she sees you petting and socializing with other dogs, she's bound to eventually do the same. This is not to say it will happen over night. It will take time. However, it will happen. Also, a well socialized dog is also a great idea to breaking her in. Maybe take both of them to the park. Whatever you do, remember to stay calm and relaxed. Your energy is all your dog has to feed off of. If you freak out, chances are your dog will too.


----------



## Maltese321 (Aug 14, 2009)

I had the exact problem with my dog she was terrified of other dogs! She would sometimes bark and growl at them but most of the time shed try to hide even if they were far away! What we did was we let her meet some kind dogs 1 at a time and shed play with them for about a week each and keep meeting new dogs, what we also did was we would take treats and go to the park, dogs would walk and at first wed keep them far away and as they walked by wed give her treats. I think I saw it on a show or something! If you give them treats with something they dont like they will start to be okay with it because when they see a dog they think it is good because they get a treat! Sasha will never LOVE other dogs but shes okay with meeting them now and she likes to play with them to. I hope that helps.


----------



## RyanK44 (Aug 16, 2009)

skelaki said:


> I would stay away from the dog park all together. She' obviously not comfortable there. She does not need a lot of "dog friends."


I'll have to disagree with you on that one. Dogs want to be dogs, and it's very natural for dogs to socialize with other dogs. I would maybe say stay away from dog parks until you achieve a calm-submissive mindset with your dog. If you have a lower energy dog, which it sounds like you do; I would STRONGLY recommend finding like-energy dogs to socialize with for now. If shes aggressive and fearful this is VERY important, as different energy levels never clash well.

Since she doesn't sound like the outgoing, I want to meet you type dog, towards other dogs at least, try holding her with her butt to the other dogs, so they get a chance to sniff her and can calm down before introducing her.

It's also important that the dogs you socialize with for now have owners that know how to handle their dogs, and respect your dogs space..if the dog cowers behind you, they need to back off. Also, have them try to avoid eye-contact as much as possible. If you can get your dog to approach another dog, make sure the other dog is sitting or standing with his/her back to your dog..Dogs take this as an invite and find it MUCH less intimidating.

Socializing your dog is a very important part to creating a happy, balanced life.


----------

